

A world leading media theorist gives a name to the character of this millennium - amirouche
http://www.rushkoff.com/present-shock/

======
mgwhitfield
Rushkoff kicks butt, but his book can come off a little geeky and at times
incendiary. In short, you'd kind of say: "hey, just back off and half of the
things he is saying aren't issues," and yet most of the population is engaged
and actively struggling with what he's talking about, despite how silly it
might be.

